# P239 Questions



## michaelg (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, I just purchased a Sig P239 in .40 cal. I am planning on using this as my primary concealed carry for the foreseeable future. I was just wondering what the word is on extended mags for it, the 7 isn't bad but i would just like a pinky drop. When i grip as is out of the box my pinky sits in a weird spot. Also, any recommendations on a solid grip? 

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Adding length to the grip will make your pistol harder to conceal.

If your pinkie-finger doesn't fit onto the grip, you're firing a really small gun.
I hate to keep repeating myself, but small pistols are not beginners' guns. They are difficult to hang onto, and difficult to shoot effectively and accurately.
Get some experience shooting a larger, heavier pistol, and then transition to your smaller piece.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig P239 is a heavy firearm and not even close to a mouse gun in weight or size and they handle the .40 S&W very well, Hogue makes a grip that many who own this pistol really like with finger grooves and that may help on grip, also you might try Top Gun Supply for a mag extension or different bottom plate with finger rest.......JJ


----------

